# Joya de Nicaragua - post your pics here



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Lets celebrate one cigar maker in this thread and focus on JdN. So grab your camera/phone and take a quick pic of your JdN resting, in action, on location or just posing for the camera.

Here's mine...


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

_Ace Frehley, lead cigar..._


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I LOOOOVE that Antano Gran Consul. Got one in the humi resting from the B&M. If it gets sparked in the near future, I'll post some pics fo sho.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Space Ace said:


> _Ace Frehley, lead cigar..._


That's hillarious and not sure I've ever seen an Antano in cello.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

LosingSleep said:


> That's hillarious and not sure I've ever seen an Antano in cello.


Neither have I. I'd have pics to post but gifted my last one to a BOTL at Quad State Herf.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice picture.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

You guys like JDN? The Antano 1970 Consul is on sale at ci's daily deal and Joecigar.com 10 sticks for $34.99 plus free shipping! This is for the Robusto.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

just grabbed it. Good deal.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> You guys like JDN? The Antano 1970 Consul is on sale at ci's daily deal and Joecigar.com 10 sticks for $34.99 plus free shipping! This is for the Robusto.





scottw said:


> just grabbed it. Good deal.


Always cheaper here:
JOYA DE NICARAGUA


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Always cheaper here:
> JOYA DE NICARAGUA


Only if the shipping is free. With the 5.95 shipping you pay per box, this is the same price as the CI deal.

BUT, this is an everyday low price over CI. So if you want all 20 smokes plus the box, or if you miss the deal, go with Atlantic for sure.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

LosingSleep said:


> Always cheaper here:
> JOYA DE NICARAGUA


Same price for two 5 packs at Atlantic and that's not including shipping bro.


----------



## rick (Sep 23, 2009)

love 'em... think i've got 5 gran consuls left in my humi tho (just smoked 1 of those & a diesel last night).

any word on when the dark corojo antano will be available?

and Space Ace--that pic is full of win and awesome. just sayin'.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

rick said:


> love 'em... think i've got 5 gran consuls left in my humi tho (just smoked 1 of those & a diesel last night).
> 
> any word on when the dark corojo antano will be available?
> 
> and Space Ace--that pic is full of win and awesome. just sayin'.


They're popping up at B&Ms so keep your eyes open.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Currently smoking this in 30mph winds and its burning like a champ



The dark corojo arrived at a local B&M... well somewhat local. Im going to pick a few up this weekend. How do you guys feel about the celebracions? 10 celebracion consuls for $30 on CI is one of the weekly deals.

Cigars International


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Just won in auction for a single Antano Gran Consul. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Had one Saturday, looking forward to my 5 day weekend. :tu


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> Had one Saturday, looking forward to my 5 day weekend. :tu


Great pic, these are packaged beautifully IMO. I really failed this thread. Got my box of Gran Consuls in the mail a week or so back, and got so excited I just slapped them in the humi without pics. Epic fail!


----------

